# Car running lean !?



## phantom1209 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a 2007vw gti mkv. I have stage 2 apr run it at 91 octane map.straight pipe 3" no cat. High pressure fuel pump kit, cam rollers changed. I changed the brake booster vacuum hose because it had a crack at one end and some mornings On start up, it would idle horribly. It seemed like it wanted to die out.when I changed the hose it seemed to correct the problem, but now I would drive and at a light on neutral,i would look at my air/ratio guage and it be lean (red bars). Can anyone help me ? I am at the point where I want to go back and remove the flash go back to bone stock. I have read some forums and I'm not at all a guru mechanic, but from what I read (correct me if I'm wrong ) narrowed it to Pcv valve 
Fuel filter 
Maf sensor. Please help thanks you

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------

